# Tuckahoe WMA



## BMCS (Oct 26, 2008)

Myself and 6 other Navy Guys are going down there 6-8 of November any helpful words of advice will be greatly appreciated.  If nothing else we will have a good time camping.


----------



## gravedigger83 (Oct 26, 2008)

The spring lake tract back next to spring lake has always been productive for us.

Try to get as far in as possible so you dont get disturbed while hunting by others.


----------



## BMCS (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thanks*



gravedigger83 said:


> The spring lake tract back next to spring lake has always been productive for us.
> 
> Try to get as far in as possible so you dont get disturbed while hunting by others.



Thanks Buddy, we will check it out.


----------



## Son (Oct 28, 2008)

*Tuckahoe*

Glad to see you Navy guys get to hunt.. luck to ya.


----------

